
Quick check to see if your UDID was leaked - bbunix
http://kimosabe.net/test.html
======
robomartin
Why don't you allow partial UDID searches? I should be able to type, say, ten
digits and see some results. You could also make it so I type the first eight
and the last eight characters.

Easier data entry and I don't have to give you my full UDID.

~~~
bbunix
There would be no way for you to know if you got matched without possibly
disclosing other matches as well...

~~~
sp332
The "other matches" are already disclosed, it's too late.

------
ukjadoon
Could this be another attempt to get more UUIDs? Why should I trust this link?

~~~
bbunix
That's a good point. Gotta trust someone, kimosabe! This is me:
<http://linkedin.com/in/bbunix>, and no I don't want UDIDs.

~~~
joebeetee
Thanks for doing this.

------
emeidi
"Has your password been compromised? Type it here to check. Please also leave
me your email message so I can inform you in case the password gets leaked
later on."

Seriously ...

------
_cbdev
You do realize that AntiSec stated they have access to about 12.000.000 UDIDs
while leaking only 1.000.001?

Maybe you should note that on your site, so even negative Results don't get
too confident in their security

~~~
bbunix
Good point, I'll update it now...

------
sidcool
Can someone tell me what the AntiSec can do with these UDIDs? I mean they are
just phone identifiers, what harm can their exposure cause?

------
x0xMaximus
If anyone is interested, the top device names sorted by popularity ::
<http://maxnanis.com/files/apple_udid_top_device_names.txt>

------
vhf
Has someone here found his device in the list ?

If you found yours (I don't say mine since I don't own a single apple device),
what do ?

------
FredericJ
If you've been exposed take some time to help us identify who gave this UDID's
to the FBI. (Already working with 3 exposed device owners)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4473833>

------
disclosure
Another UDID checklist: <http://dazzlepod.com/apple/> Partial UDID search
accepted, i.e. search "d565" instead of your full UDID
"d56504ca3b268177f76fef0c2c446ba183afd12b"

------
epo
Actually all you need to do is permit people to enter wildcards and print the
results if (say) less than 100 matches are found, so they enter 1234 _6789 and
you search for_ 1234 _6789_

------
Nogwater
I had some trouble manually retyping my UDID. It turns out that once you click
on the serial number, you can go to Edit->Copy Identifier (UDID).

~~~
kevinSuttle
You can also click to show your UDID, leave your mouse where it is, and CMD-C
like usual.

------
shortlived
Does the leak apply to ipads too?

~~~
delinka
Yes. The "article" on pastebin said "iOS devices" and my download of the
million-and-one has mentions of lots of iPads.

------
delinka
This is rather disappointing. After downloading the dump and verifying for
myself that We[1] are not on the list, I need a partial match method for the
_entire_ list, not just the one-and-a-million released to the public.

[1] "We" - me and the family

~~~
sixcorners
You could ask the bad guys. Do the FBI have an email address? Maybe you could
get somewhere with a freedom of information request?

